# Check out the nice channel cat my son caught



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Southwest section, under lake channel cattin


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

im gonna go check it out now


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Its a FAKE. There arent any Cats in Southeast Ohio. They left & took 75% of the Wild Turkey w/ them!


----------

